# No sound on Windows media player only



## crescere

I have a series of videos that used to work in Windows media player.  Now the video plays, but there is no sound.  When I play these videos in VLC media player I get video and sound with no problems.  When I play other videos with Windows media player there is sound as usual.  What has happened and how do I get these particular videos to work in Windows media player again.  I actually prefer VLC, but I don’t like when things do not work right, and I want to be sure there will be no future problems when I put these videos to DVD disk.  Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## johnb35

Most likely the videos require a certain audio codec package in order to play the sound.  

Try this one.

http://download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html


----------



## animostical

see what file you are trying to play and google that.. should be like AVI or MPEG or something like that and just google that with codecs like AVI codecs.


----------



## Jamebonds1

johnb35 said:


> Most likely the videos require a certain audio codec package in order to play the sound.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10749065.html



One question.  Does it work with indeo?  the 16-bit codec video?


----------



## johnb35

Jamebonds1 said:


> One question.  Does it work with indeo?  the 16-bit codec video?



It should.  I still have a pc game called silent steel that requires the indeo audio codec.


----------



## Jamebonds1

johnb35 said:


> It should.  I still have a pc game called silent steel that requires the indeo audio codec.



I have 007 nightfire that require indeo video codec too. But thank for help me out.


----------



## crescere

John
I can not download the program you listed.  I have downloaded other programs from Cnet before.  I have Windows 7.  I did as the site suggested and made cnet an approved site, but nothing happens.


----------



## johnb35

What about this one?

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Media-Player-Codec-Pack-Download-95465.html


----------



## crescere

Thanks John.  By just downloading that my Windows media player now plays that video with full sound.


----------

